# amber bottles



## barnidoyll (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont know how many of you are interested in poison bottles like me but i thought i would put a photo of the amber ones on the site to see.
  Have a look and maybe let me know if others are also fascinated by this colour.
     Thanks Barnidoyl
                           P.S I know they are not all poison bottles.l


----------



## yawningdog (Aug 21, 2004)

beautiful collection, do you alway have them on the window sill like in the picture?


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 21, 2004)

I BOUGHT A FEW ON EBAY AFTER BECOMING INTERESTED ON FINDING ABOUT HALF A DOZEN AND YES I DO KEEP THEM ON THE WINDOWSILL.....ONE OF THE FEW SPACES ALLOWED BY MY BETTER HALF.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Sep 29, 2004)

I really like the ambers,the dump I'm digging right now is producing masses of amber,flasks,whiskey,druggist,meds,wines,food,lots of minitures.I'll post some pics later,there are so many amber chemical bottles we just leave them lay.
 If you go to the ...Where are you from...Where do you dig Forum page 3,4,you can see the dump I'm digging and some of my finds.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Sep 29, 2004)

test


----------



## CanadianBoy (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey barnidoyll,here's some ambers I just dug over 2 months.


----------



## leigh (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, Yes I`m nutty over the amber bottles. I started with mainly old cleaning bottles, then whiskeys and beers. Now I am adding meds and poisons. It`s great every new bottle sends me looking for my next. I mainly buy mine but I am very much checking into digging. I just don`t know much about that yet....Just got a cool med bottle;ear oil. Still has oil in it. Label is in wonderful shape and is a cork top. I just love it. Good luck to all and their next great finds!!!!!      Leigh


----------



## dirtyknees (Mar 6, 2005)

i just have to start by saying wow what awesome collections i have seen on this sight me and my father are avid diggers and well soon we will have a web cam so we can share some of our finds we have 3 amber poison bottles one of them i have seen on another on of the topics its a poison tinct. iodine bottle the other two are very nice to one is a sharp and dohme it stands 2 7/8 inches tall and 1 3/8s wide its oval shaped with latice on the side and in the latice it has the word poison verticaly written. the last one is a half triangle and half oval with the word poison written in the flat sides


----------



## dirtyknees (Mar 6, 2005)

this is a pic of our latest poison bottle found this winter


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2005)

heres some brown  mike


----------

